# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing Classes Being Offered in India

## Brian_Krassenstein

The Indian Institute of Technology in Hyderabad announced that it will be the premier academic institution in the country for cutting-edge technological instruction. IIT Hyderabad will offer to a course on 3D printing, says its director, U.B. Desai, who made the announcement during a two-day international symposium on 3D printing co-hosted by IIT Hyderabad, Japan International Cooperation Agency, Deakin University of Australia, and Keio University of Japan. A major goal of the symposium was to encourage interdisciplinary collaboration in the development and teaching of 3D design and printing technology. Read more in the full story: http://3dprint.com/48261/3d-techn-course-iith-india/


Below is a photo of leaders from the institutions attending the two-day symposium:

----------

